# Tudor Submariner 7016/0



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I've recently added a Tudor Sub 7016/0 to my collection and think it could do with a service and pressure test. It is 35 years old after all









Could anyone recommend where I could have it done? I'm in East Yorkshire and am sure I read on here about a watchmaker also in East Yorks.

Thanks guys,

Steve.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I read on here about a watchmaker also in East Yorks.


There are rumors of such a man.........

Welcome to the forum.....

Watch sounds nice


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve,

Just looked up some info I stored.

You might want to try Alan Burtoft.

He works above Bell brothers in Doncaster (dealer for Rolex, Omega etc) and

is Rolex certified - but a superb watchmaker independently from that.

Alan Burtoft

18, St. Sepulchre gate

Doncaster

01302 341538

Hope this helps

Bry



potz said:


> ... lives out Bridlington way I believe .... nothing but good is told of him ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just looked up some info I stored.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sometimes wish I had time to do repairs again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I sometimes wish I had time to do repairs again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you before you should take on an apprentice









I`m sure there would be a flood of applicants for the position from forum members


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He couldn't afford me


----------

